# Наше творчество > Проза >  Конкурс на самый короткий рассказ о превратностях жизни.

## лингва

Рассказ от лингвы.
      Странен был этот жаркий полдень в субботнем городе. Странна была пыльная необитаемость улицы Бр`униниеку. Словно здесь прошли испытания нейтронного оружия, мгновенно уничтожившего все живое. Кто не страдал избытком фантазии, нашёл бы сему вполне прозаическое объяснение: ну, разъехался народ по хуторам и огородам, рванул на море - сколько оно, то лето, еще продлится! 
      Тем более, что и обитатель нарисовался... Высок, сутул, космат, он был одет в засаленую зимнюю парку и вытянутые на коленях тренировочные штаны,  словно Дед Мороз, которого злые дети заперли в подвале  и держали там полгода…   Вынырнув из глубины двора напротив, он неспешно двигался к перекрёстку, и отрешенно курил. Плоскостопо шаркая, добрел до светофора и, в ожидании зеленого сигнала, остановился у кромки тротуара.
      Скрестив за спиной кисти рук с ловко упрятанным окурком.

----------

